# Inter - Verona: 9 aprile 2022 ore 18. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (8 Aprile 2022)

Inter - Verona, anticipo del sabato. Si gioca il 9 aprile 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Inter - Verona in tv?

Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00 del 9 aprile 2022.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Verona, anticipo del sabato. Si gioca il 9 aprile 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Verona in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00 del 9 aprile 2022.


CHETTELODICOAFFARE 

in ciabattissime.


----------



## CS10 (8 Aprile 2022)

Vantaggio Inter nel primo tempo, pareggio del Verona a metà del secondo tempo e rigorino di Chala all'85esimo


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Verona, anticipo del sabato. Si gioca il 9 aprile 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Verona in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00 del 9 aprile 2022.


Ci ho buttato un cinquantello


----------



## Stex (8 Aprile 2022)

brozovic fa girare tutta la squadra, e col suo gol sancisce chi è il migliore.
ottimo correa che segna 2 gol come all'andata.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Verona, anticipo del sabato. Si gioca il 9 aprile 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Verona in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00 del 9 aprile 2022.


Non ci resta che gufare.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Aprile 2022)

Verona...Verona.. bisogna vedere se hanno voglia.


----------



## unbreakable (8 Aprile 2022)

dai tudor vendica i gobbacci


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Verona, anticipo del sabato. Si gioca il 9 aprile 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Verona in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00 del 9 aprile 2022.


.


----------



## iceman. (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Verona, anticipo del sabato. Si gioca il 9 aprile 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Verona in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00 del 9 aprile 2022.


4-5 a 0. 
Anche se sogno di vedere 10 giocatori del Verona tutti sulla linea della porta.


----------



## sette (9 Aprile 2022)

Questa la vincono facilissima.


----------



## R41D3N (9 Aprile 2022)

Con le ultime fortunosissime gare hanno indirizzato il campionato a loro vantaggio. Gli errori arbitrali a loro favore hanno fatto il resto. Finale di stagione scontatissimo, ho perso ogni interesse. Oggi la vincono facile, ste squadrette buttano il sangue solo contro di noi, è evidente.


----------



## kipstar (9 Aprile 2022)

mi sembra che i segnali siano tutti favorevoli a loro.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Verona, anticipo del sabato. Si gioca il 9 aprile 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Verona in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00 del 9 aprile 2022.



Solita tattica che uso per queste partitelle già segnate. Evito di guardare il primo tempo.
Solo se rientrano in campo con un risultato interessante, guardo e gufo il secondo tempo.


----------



## Nomaduk (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Verona, anticipo del sabato. Si gioca il 9 aprile 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Verona in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00 del 9 aprile 2022.


La solita partita dove vinceranno con 3 4 gol di scarto.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Verona, anticipo del sabato. Si gioca il 9 aprile 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Verona in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00 del 9 aprile 2022.


Il Verona si scansera' miseramente. 
L'inter va aiutata.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Aprile 2022)

Di che si parla dai...partita scritta. Verona ormai sazio, ritroverà le motivazioni fra qualche giornata contro il Milan, dopo che per una settimana i media avranno battuto sul ricordo della fatal Verona per aumentare l'hype


----------



## Rickrossonero (9 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Solita tattica che uso per queste partitelle già segnate. Evito di guardare il primo tempo.
> Solo se rientrano in campo con un risultato interessante, guardo e gufo il secondo tempo.


Io non la guardo direttamente,almeno salvo il fegato,spengo il telefono per due ore


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Aprile 2022)

Ormai non mi interessa più nulla,abbiamo buttato via il campionato col Bologna


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Verona, anticipo del sabato. Si gioca il 9 aprile 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Verona in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00 del 9 aprile 2022.


Qui piove, non si esce, ma piuttosto che la passeggiata dei malmostosi mi guardo un film già visto.
Del resto, anche questo lo è.


----------



## Gamma (9 Aprile 2022)

Ma la serpentina di Correa tra i giocatori del Verona? Pazzesco! Premio Puskas già assegnato!

Una grande Inter batte il Verona 4-0.


----------



## davidelynch (9 Aprile 2022)

Vediamo quanto ci mettono a rubare anche questa.


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2022)

Daje Verona


----------



## kipstar (9 Aprile 2022)

purtroppo queste sono le partite che sei sicuro che loro alla fine in qualche modo le portano a casa.....


----------



## Marilson (9 Aprile 2022)

nessuna speranza


----------



## folletto (9 Aprile 2022)

Quanto vincono i non falliti?

intanto c’è chi viene escluso dal campionato per uno scoperto di 175.000 euro


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2022)

Sto Verona se la sta facendo sotto


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Aprile 2022)

Verona in gita a Milano.


----------



## kipstar (9 Aprile 2022)

verona che gioca bello tranquillo.....forse anche troppo


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Aprile 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> verona che gioca bello tranquillo.....forse anche troppo


È una novità?
La partita della vita contro il lanciano.


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2022)

Che parata


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Aprile 2022)

Ovviamente nerazzurri liberi di fare falli come se non ci fosse un domani.


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2022)

Finita


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Aprile 2022)

Gol in contropiede nelle praterie. 
Nemmeno quotato.


----------



## kipstar (9 Aprile 2022)

contropiede.....e con noi stanno in 11 davanti la porta....


----------



## folletto (9 Aprile 2022)

Te pareva…..gol facile


----------



## Kayl (9 Aprile 2022)

Il verona ne prenderà altri quattro, stanno in ciabatte.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Aprile 2022)

Solo contro di noi tutti sotto palla e a perdere tempo.
Maledetti.


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2022)

Il Verona è rimasto negli spogliatoi


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Aprile 2022)

Chiudo.
Il Verona non c'è. 
Oggi la partita non era da cerchiare sul calendario. 

Serie A corrotta.


----------



## danjr (9 Aprile 2022)

Verona in gita scolastica. Il campionato non lo vinceremo mai e non per il pareggio con il Bologna


----------



## Hellscream (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Finita


Mai iniziata, le nostra ambizioni sono finite con il pareggio di lunedì.


----------



## folletto (9 Aprile 2022)

Sì ma il Verona guarda le melme giocare, ma dai


----------



## neversayconte (9 Aprile 2022)

che giocatore perisic


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Aprile 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Te pareva…..gol facile


Credi che uno dei nostri centrocampisti avrebbe segnato su questa azione?
Bennacer e Tonali non seguono fino in quella zona, Kessié al volo? lol. Salame e Diaz neanche li commento. Semmai Messias o Leao...forse


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Aprile 2022)

Uno schifo questo campionato. 
Uno schifo.

Si scansano a comando .


----------



## Nomaduk (9 Aprile 2022)

finita


----------



## Maurizio91 (9 Aprile 2022)

Il Verona non calcio la palla verso Handanovic neanche PER SBAGLIO


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2022)

Ho visto l'Everton battere lo United ho visto il Brighton battere l'Arsenal..

Ora mezz'ora di Serie A e mi vien voglia di andare a vedere il Tottenham

Quanto fa schifo sto campionato, a parte che sono sempre tutti per terra e rotolano.

Se non fosse per il Milan non guarderei mai e poi mai la serie A


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Aprile 2022)

Certo vedere le squadre contro di noi con il sangue agli occhi, e questi aiutare a rialzarsi gli interisti sui falli viene il voltastomaco


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2022)

2-0

Gliene fanno 10


----------



## folletto (9 Aprile 2022)

Seeee, vabbè


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2022)

State certi che pure il Torino domani scende in campo così. Sicuramente.


----------



## diavolo (9 Aprile 2022)

È chiaro che per vincere questo scudetto dovremo vincerle tutte.


----------



## UDG (9 Aprile 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> È chiaro che per vincere questo scudetto dovremo vincerle tutte.


Cosa impossibile per noi


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Aprile 2022)

Vi rendete conto che giochiamo contro qualcosa più grande di noi?


Al solo pensiero di vedere la seconda stella sulla maglia di una squadra che andrebbe espulsa dal campionato mi viene la nausea. 

I nuovi ladri.
Lo dico da due anni.

Prestazione indegna oggi del Verona.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Aprile 2022)

Come al solito quando devono giocare contro gli altri fanno defecare poi contro di noi partite della vita


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Solo contro di noi tutti sotto palla e a perdere tempo.
> Maledetti.


Ciao Diavolo , piu impediscano al Milan di tornare ai vertici piu il calcio italiano sprofonda. That's the way!


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2022)

La voglia di giocare del Verona, tipo lo sputare sangue dei felsinei Lunedi sera…


----------



## braungioxe (9 Aprile 2022)

L'inter sta pressando in modo asfissiante,non dite se e come il Verona, un conto è fare il loro gioco e un conto è sovrastare tali squadre tecnicamente e fisicamente, cosa che il Milan é da 7,8 partite che non fa.. E non abbiamo coppe...


----------



## jumpy65 (9 Aprile 2022)

Il verona sta facendo la partita ideale per l'inter


----------



## Antokkmilan (9 Aprile 2022)

Be è normale questo è il calcio italiota, bisogna far vincere gli “onesti” per risarcimento danni, senza la vittoria rubata della Juve sarebbero caduti nel baratro, ma come al solito in Italia non deve succedere un a cosa del genere perché sarebbe assurdo che vince una squadra che ha speso la metà della metà e ha il monte ingaggi inferiore…


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2022)

Domani vedrete cosa vuol dire giocare col sangue agli occhi e la bava alla bocca pur non avendo obiettivi.


----------



## Nomaduk (9 Aprile 2022)

si sono galvanizzati dalla vittoria a torino. bastava un pareggio per affossarli. niente hanno più xulo che anima. pensiamo a confermare almeno il secondo posto.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Aprile 2022)

Le partite dell'inter saranno tutte così.
In allegria. 
Un clima sereno e conciliante.


----------



## folletto (9 Aprile 2022)

braungioxe ha scritto:


> L'inter sta pressando in modo asfissiante,non dite se e come il Verona, un conto è fare il loro gioco e un conto è sovrastare tali squadre tecnicamente e fisicamente, cosa che il Milan é da 7,8 partite che non fa.. E non abbiamo coppe...


Beh, sicuramente è anche colpa nostra se non vinciamo con Bologna e Salernitana, ci mancherebbe altro


----------



## Prealpi (9 Aprile 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Beh, sicuramente è anche colpa nostra se non vinciamo con Bologna e Salernitana, ci mancherebbe altro


Sicuramente è anche colpa nostra,ma è palese che il campionato è indirizzato per bene da qualcuno, così è impossibile vincere


----------



## Cataldinho (9 Aprile 2022)

Il torino domani...


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Aprile 2022)

voglio vedere come gicherà il verona contro di noi.. in casa loro ci areranno 3-0 sicuro, oggi inveec sono spompati


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2022)

Vabbè si è capito che se vogliamo vincere lo scudetto dobbiamo vincerle tutte. Come è giusto che sia, da una parte.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Aprile 2022)

Del resto se quando devono perdere non perdono o addirittura vincono , se truccano pure il campionato..

Come potrebbe andare a finire se non come sta andando?
Sono la nuova juve.
Incredibile il potere che hanno.

Al 45' peto on foot di perisic.
Non era giallo?
Ah per loro non vale. Ok.


----------



## Antokkmilan (9 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Del resto se quando devono perdere non perdono o addirittura vincono , se truccano pure il campionato..
> 
> Come potrebbe andare a finire se non come sta andando?
> Sono la nuova juve.
> ...


Da un po’ che lo dico ma tutti dicono che è la Juve… quest’anno ho visto cose ben peggiori , neanche il 2005 era così


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Da un po’ che lo dico ma tutti dicono che è la Juve… quest’anno ho visto cose ben peggiori , neanche il 2005 era così


Ma di che parliamo?
Nella sola Città di Torino hanno rubato 4 punti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Aprile 2022)

Francamente quando vedo i gol del Inter oggi non penso 'ah, ma cosa fa il Verona', invece mi chiedo 'ah, noi questi gol non li segniamo:
- Centrocampista che accompagna in area e tira di prima (quante volte i nostri hanno fatto 46864 tocchi prima di tirare contro il Bologna?)
- Gol su calcio d'angolo. Schema semplicissimo e vecchio: Cross sul primo palo, spezzata sul secondo, tap-in. Noi invece praticamente sempre con il solito schema con due giocatori posizionati per battere il calcio d'angolo (non ho mai visto un altra squadra usare questo schema orrendo), uno di questi Theo che poi manca in area o davanti al area. Il pallone o va dritto sul portiere o ben oltre il centro del area

L'Inter semplicemente sa come finalizzare senza grandi fronzoli. La partita contro la Juve mentalmente li ha sbloccati dopo un periodo brutto. Da noi l'andamento ad oggi é l'opposto. Tanta fatica, nessun segnale positivo in attacco, tanti giocatori in crisi di rendimento e Pioli sempre piu nel pallone.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Francamente quando vedo i gol del Inter oggi non penso 'ah, ma cosa fa il Verona', invece mi chiedo 'ah, noi questi gol non li segniamo:
> - Centrocampista che accompagna in area e tira di prima (quante volte i nostri hanno fatto 46864 tocchi prima di tirare contro il Bologna?)
> - Gol su calcio d'angolo. Schema semplicissimo e vecchio: Cross sul primo palo, spezzata sul secondo, tap-in. Noi invece praticamente sempre con il solito schema con due giocatori posizionati per battere il calcio d'angolo (non ho mai visto un altra squadra usare questo schema orrendo), uno di questi Theo che poi manca in area o davanti al area. Il pallone o va dritto sul portiere o ben oltre il centro del area
> 
> L'Inter semplicemente sa come finalizzare senza grandi fronzoli. La partita contro la Juve mentalmente li ha sbloccati dopo un periodo brutto. Da noi l'andamento ad oggi é l'opposto. Tanta fatica, nessun segnale positivo in attacco, tanti giocatori in crisi di rendimento e Pioli sempre piu nel pallone.


E in tutto questo siamo primi in classifica. Me cojoni…


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Aprile 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Francamente quando vedo i gol del Inter oggi non penso 'ah, ma cosa fa il Verona', invece mi chiedo 'ah, noi questi gol non li segniamo:
> - Centrocampista che accompagna in area e tira di prima (quante volte i nostri hanno fatto 46864 tocchi prima di tirare contro il Bologna?)
> - Gol su calcio d'angolo. Schema semplicissimo e vecchio: Cross sul primo palo, spezzata sul secondo, tap-in. Noi invece praticamente sempre con il solito schema con due giocatori posizionati per battere il calcio d'angolo (non ho mai visto un altra squadra usare questo schema orrendo), uno di questi Theo che poi manca in area o davanti al area. Il pallone o va dritto sul portiere o ben oltre il centro del area
> 
> L'Inter semplicemente sa come finalizzare senza grandi fronzoli. La partita contro la Juve mentalmente li ha sbloccati dopo un periodo brutto. Da noi l'andamento ad oggi é l'opposto. Tanta fatica, nessun segnale positivo in attacco, tanti giocatori in crisi di rendimento e Pioli sempre piu nel pallone.


Dai , abbiamo tirato 34 volte contro il Bologna e loro hanno espugnato il cessum senza tirare verso la porta.

Noi siamo giovani e abbiamo indubbiamente limiti ma una serie A così falsata non la ricordo dal 2005.

Contro di noi vedo squadre il cui unico fine è abbassare il ritmo e perdere tempo. 
I nostri tempi effettivi di gioco sono una roba vergognosa per l'ostruzionismo degli avversari di turno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Aprile 2022)

Per me il sogno scudetto è sfumato la settimana scorsa. La partita assurda dei neo-ladri con la Juve e la nostra partitaccia contro il Bologna sono state una sentenza.

Però per carità, ci si prova. Vincendo con il Torino si recupererebbe almeno un po' di entusiasmo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Aprile 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Francamente quando vedo i gol del Inter oggi non penso 'ah, ma cosa fa il Verona', invece mi chiedo 'ah, noi questi gol non li segniamo:
> - Centrocampista che accompagna in area e tira di prima (quante volte i nostri hanno fatto 46864 tocchi prima di tirare contro il Bologna?)
> - Gol su calcio d'angolo. Schema semplicissimo e vecchio: Cross sul primo palo, spezzata sul secondo, tap-in. Noi invece praticamente sempre con il solito schema con due giocatori posizionati per battere il calcio d'angolo (non ho mai visto un altra squadra usare questo schema orrendo), uno di questi Theo che poi manca in area o davanti al area. Il pallone o va dritto sul portiere o ben oltre il centro del area
> 
> L'Inter semplicemente sa come finalizzare senza grandi fronzoli. La partita contro la Juve mentalmente li ha sbloccati dopo un periodo brutto. Da noi l'andamento ad oggi é l'opposto. Tanta fatica, nessun segnale positivo in attacco, tanti giocatori in crisi di rendimento e Pioli sempre piu nel pallone.


il problema è che perdere sto campionato brucia da morire,perchè senza i vari torti arbtirali,avremmo fieno in cascina per poterci permettere passi falsi. anche l'inter ha avuto un periodo di vuoto eh,mica solo noi....il problema è COME tutto ciò è arrivato. in maniera fraudolenta. ed è qui che ho il fegato marcio. fosse una situazione sana,dove tutti hanno le stesse regole,non mi lamenterei,e direi "bravi loro",ma non mi va di perdere il campionato cosi...


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> il problema è che perdere sto campionato brucia da morire,perchè senza i vari torti arbtirali,avremmo fieno in cascina per poterci permettere passi falsi. anche l'inter ha avuto un periodo di vuoto eh,mica solo noi....il problema è COME tutto ciò è arrivato. in maniera fraudolenta. ed è qui che ho il fegato marcio. fosse una situazione sana,dove tutti hanno le stesse regole,non mi lamenterei,e direi "bravi loro",ma non mi va di perdere il campionato cosi...


Bravissimo. 
È apparecchiato.


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> il problema è che perdere sto campionato brucia da morire,perchè senza i vari torti arbtirali,avremmo fieno in cascina per poterci permettere passi falsi. anche l'inter ha avuto un periodo di vuoto eh,mica solo noi....il problema è COME tutto ciò è arrivato. in maniera fraudolenta. ed è qui che ho il fegato marcio. fosse una situazione sana,dove tutti hanno le stesse regole,non mi lamenterei,e direi "bravi loro",ma non mi va di perdere il campionato cosi...


Quoto parola per parola


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Aprile 2022)

Ecco come si chiudono le partite.
2-0 già all'intervallo,senza stare a cazzeggiare tra colpi di tacco al limite dell'area e passaggi a vuoto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Aprile 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E in tutto questo siamo primi in classifica. Me cojoni…


'Siamo primi in classifica' e il nuovo 'Non potete criticare! Con Gattuso siamo quarti in classifica'. Ci vuole un attimo e la classifica cambia. E al momento questo cambio sembra molto probabile.


diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dai , abbiamo tirato 34 volte contro il Bologna e loro hanno espugnato il cessum senza tirare verso la porta.
> 
> Noi siamo giovani e abbiamo indubbiamente limiti ma una serie A così falsata non la ricordo dal 2005.
> 
> ...





KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> *il problema è che perdere sto campionato brucia da morire,perchè senza i vari torti arbtirali,avremmo fieno in cascina per poterci permettere passi falsi.* anche l'inter ha avuto un periodo di vuoto eh,mica solo noi....il problema è COME tutto ciò è arrivato. in maniera fraudolenta. ed è qui che ho il fegato marcio. fosse una situazione sana,dove tutti hanno le stesse regole,non mi lamenterei,e direi "bravi loro",ma non mi va di perdere il campionato cosi...


Avete ragione da vendere qui. Perdite di tempo permesse da arbitri osceni senza esperienza in Serie A.
Che la situazione arbitrale con noi sia evidentemente in malafede ormai non é nemmeno da mettere in dubbio. É un fatto. Ci sono situazioni estreme (come Milan-Napoli) ma anche piccoli aspetti (perdite di tempo permesse a tutti a San Siro, Maignan ammonito al primo rinvio dal fondo nel quale ha perso un po di tempo. A San Siro i portieri di Udinese o Bologna ovviamente mai ammoniti).


----------



## folletto (9 Aprile 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Francamente quando vedo i gol del Inter oggi non penso 'ah, ma cosa fa il Verona', invece mi chiedo 'ah, noi questi gol non li segniamo:
> - Centrocampista che accompagna in area e tira di prima (quante volte i nostri hanno fatto 46864 tocchi prima di tirare contro il Bologna?)
> - Gol su calcio d'angolo. Schema semplicissimo e vecchio: Cross sul primo palo, spezzata sul secondo, tap-in. Noi invece praticamente sempre con il solito schema con due giocatori posizionati per battere il calcio d'angolo (non ho mai visto un altra squadra usare questo schema orrendo), uno di questi Theo che poi manca in area o davanti al area. Il pallone o va dritto sul portiere o ben oltre il centro del area
> 
> L'Inter semplicemente sa come finalizzare senza grandi fronzoli. La partita contro la Juve mentalmente li ha sbloccati dopo un periodo brutto. Da noi l'andamento ad oggi é l'opposto. Tanta fatica, nessun segnale positivo in attacco, tanti giocatori in crisi di rendimento e Pioli sempre piu nel pallone.


Dici bene ma quando con arbitri e VAR ti va sempre di lusso tutto diventa più facile. Comunque sì noi siamo calati tanto, giochiamo a ritmi bassi e siamo prevedibili


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Aprile 2022)

Al Verona manca pure il miglior uomo, barak.


----------



## kipstar (9 Aprile 2022)

praterie.....


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> 'Siamo primi in classifica' e il nuovo 'Non potete criticare! Con Gattuso siamo quarti in classifica'. Ci vuole un attimo e la classifica cambia. E al momento questo cambio sembra molto probabile.
> 
> 
> Avete ragione da vendere qui. Perdite di tempo permesse da arbitri osceni senza esperienza in Serie A.
> Che la situazione arbitrale con noi sia evidentemente in malafede ormai non é nemmeno da mettere in dubbio. É un fatto. Ci sono situazioni estreme (come Milan-Napoli) ma anche piccoli aspetti (perdite di tempo permesse a tutti a San Siro, Maignan ammonito al primo rinvio dal fondo nel quale ha perso un po di tempo. A San Siro i portieri di Udinese o Bologna ovviamente mai ammoniti).


Il problema è elogiare l’Inter che negli ultimi 2-3 mesi ha fatto letteralmente defecare. Poi tutto è consentito.


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2022)

Adesso il Verona fa un pò di show fake


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Aprile 2022)

Scanses Verona


----------



## folletto (9 Aprile 2022)

Inda quasi bollita ora ma ormai i 3 punti li ha in tasca


----------



## kipstar (9 Aprile 2022)

guardando questa partita....penso solo ad una cosa. dobbiamo trovare una soluzione in quelle partite dove le squadre ci affrontano con la linea bassissima a protezione della porta. stesso problema dello scorso anno...e non risolto.....

ormai hanno capito bene come giocare contro di noi....mentre loro hanno un gioco molto diverso. molto più ragionato e compassato. con un baricentro più basso.


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Aprile 2022)

Comunque l'Inda un goal su calcio d'angolo lo fa _sempre_. Noi un goal su calcio d'angolo non lo facciamo mai.
C'è anche questo che mi rode.


----------



## Antokkmilan (9 Aprile 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Francamente quando vedo i gol del Inter oggi non penso 'ah, ma cosa fa il Verona', invece mi chiedo 'ah, noi questi gol non li segniamo:
> - Centrocampista che accompagna in area e tira di prima (quante volte i nostri hanno fatto 46864 tocchi prima di tirare contro il Bologna?)
> - Gol su calcio d'angolo. Schema semplicissimo e vecchio: Cross sul primo palo, spezzata sul secondo, tap-in. Noi invece praticamente sempre con il solito schema con due giocatori posizionati per battere il calcio d'angolo (non ho mai visto un altra squadra usare questo schema orrendo), uno di questi Theo che poi manca in area o davanti al area. Il pallone o va dritto sul portiere o ben oltre il centro del area
> 
> L'Inter semplicemente sa come finalizzare senza grandi fronzoli. La partita contro la Juve mentalmente li ha sbloccati dopo un periodo brutto. Da noi l'andamento ad oggi é l'opposto. Tanta fatica, nessun segnale positivo in attacco, tanti giocatori in crisi di rendimento e Pioli sempre piu nel pallone.


Fino a ieri ti ricordo che l’Inter in 7 partite ha fatto la miseria di 7 punti. Quello che hai scritto è abbastanza assurdo e privo di fondamento


----------



## IDRIVE (9 Aprile 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> guardando questa partita....penso solo ad una cosa. dobbiamo trovare una soluzione in quelle partite dove le squadre ci affrontano con la linea bassissima a protezione della porta. stesso problema dello scorso anno...e non risolto.....
> 
> ormai hanno capito bene come giocare contro di noi....mentre loro hanno un gioco molto diverso. molto più ragionato e compassato. con un baricentro più basso.


La soluzione si chiama CENTRAVANTI CHE LA BUTTA DENTRO, possibilmente non ultratrentenne, collaudato che sicuramente ovunque guardi richiede un investimento importante, ma che può risolvere con una sola giocata le partite rognose soprattutto con le provinciali che appunto si chiudono.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Aprile 2022)

Vedo molta sorpresa qui.
l'Inter è più forte di noi, non scherziamo. Hanno avuto un periodo terribile e gli arbitri li hanno favoriti per tenerli in lizza.
Noi siamo stati macellati perché non contiamo niente, ci hanno rubato 7 punti e alla fine saranno decisivi e avremo perso uno scudo meritato e miracoloso.
Ma ripeto, cercate di capire, è fondamentale per il sistema calcio che l Inter vinca lo scudetto in questo momento, hanno i conti disastrati.
Mettiamocela in saccoccia, abbiamo fatto piu del massimo e non ci è stato concesso di competere ad armi pari.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Aprile 2022)

Senza contare che la fortuna 
Senza contare i non infortuni 
Senza contare gli aiuti arbitrali 
Questi sono tornati quelli di 4 mesi fa 
E noi più sono piccole più perdiamo punti


----------



## diavolo (9 Aprile 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Comunque l'Inda un goal su calcio d'angolo lo fa _sempre_. Noi un goal su calcio d'angolo non lo facciamo mai.
> C'è anche questo che mi rode.


Guarda come li battiamo


----------



## Tobi (9 Aprile 2022)

Io ormai aspetto solo una partita ed è quella che avranno contro il Polonia. Voglio vedere se ci saranno video motivazionali, garra,grinta e voglia di vincere


----------



## Antokkmilan (9 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vedo molta sorpresa qui.
> l'Inter è più forte di noi, non scherziamo. Hanno avuto un periodo terribile e gli arbitri li hanno favoriti per tenerli in lizza.
> Noi siamo stati macellati perché non contiamo niente, ci hanno rubato 7 punti e alla fine saranno decisivi e avremo perso uno scudo meritato e miracoloso.
> Ma ripeto, cercate di capire, è fondamentale per il sistema calcio che l Inter vinca lo scudetto in questo momento, hanno i conti disastrati.
> Mettiamocela in saccoccia, abbiamo fatto piu del massimo e non ci è stato concesso di competere ad armi pari.


Condivido quello che hai scritto, però non chiamiamolo più sport però


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Aprile 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Comunque l'Inda un goal su calcio d'angolo lo fa _sempre_. Noi un goal su calcio d'angolo non lo facciamo mai.
> C'è anche questo che mi rode.



Chi lo dovrebbe fare il goal su calcio d'angolo ?
Abbiamo solamente Giroud,Tomori e...basta. Forse Kessie.

Diaz ridicolo che il Pinolo lo mandi continuamente al centro dell'area a sgomitare assieme a quelli alti 2 metri.
Theo Hernandez potrebbe essere buono li al centro,ma viene sprecato a battere i calci d'angolo o impiegato a difendere nelle eventuali ripartenze avversarie.
Leao,nonostante sia 1,88,di testa non ne prende una neanche per sbaglio.

Nei corner siamo ridicoli.
Adesso pensiamo a chi potrebbe buttarla dentro,ma prima bisogna domandarsi se l'eventuale corner arrivi sulla testa di qualcuno.........perchè solitamente o la palla è troppo bassa,o troppo alta,o troppo ad uscire,o troppo a rientrare e facile preda del portiere


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Fino a ieri ti ricordo che l’Inter in 7 partite ha fatto la miseria di 7 punti. Quello che hai scritto è abbastanza assurdo e privo di fondamento


E in questo tempo quanti punti abbiamo guadagnato sul Inter? Anche qui la risposta é una miseria.

Era il primo momento di flessione della loro stagione dopo una stagione senza momenti di crisi. Noi ne abbiamo approfittato un po, ma non quanto si doveva - sia per arbitraggi scandalosi che per prestazioni orrende (punti persi contro la Salernitana per citare un solo esempio). Basta guardare le ultime 10 partite. Noi non siamo in un momento di forma buona, segniamo con fatica. Con Kalulu e Tomori per fortuna in difesa siamo tornati forti, ma in attacco da quando é calato Leao é un dramma.

Poi chi vuole far finta che da noi sia tutto stupendi e che l'Inter faccia schifo e sia tutta fortuna, ok.


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Chi lo dovrebbe fare il goal su calcio d'angolo ?
> Abbiamo solamente Giroud,Tomori e...basta. Forse Kessie.
> 
> Diaz ridicolo che il Pinolo lo mandi continuamente al centro dell'area a sgomitare assieme a quelli alti 2 metri.
> ...


Sì, c'è un mix di tutte queste cose che hai scritto. Ma anche se non abbiamo un folto numero di colpitori di testa, i corner devono essere studiati e battuti meglio. A me sembra che li battiamo sempre a caso secondo l'istinto del momento, oh sarò io che non capisco.


----------



## Antokkmilan (9 Aprile 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> E in questo tempo quanti punti abbiamo guadagnato sul Inter? Anche qui la risposta é una miseria.
> 
> Era il primo momento di flessione della loro stagione dopo una stagione senza momenti di crisi. Noi ne abbiamo approfittato un po, ma non quanto si doveva - sia per arbitraggi scandalosi che per prestazioni orrende (punti persi contro la Salernitana per citare un solo esempio). Basta guardare le ultime 10 partite. Noi non siamo in un momento di forma buona, segniamo con fatica. Con Kalulu e Tomori per fortuna in difesa siamo tornati forti, ma in attacco da quando é calato Leao é un dramma.
> 
> Poi chi vuole far finta che da noi sia tutto stupendi e che l'Inter faccia schifo e sia tutta fortuna, ok.


Quanti ne abbiamo guadagnati ?? ma stai scherzando spero? vuoi dire quanti ne abbiamo recuperato senza contare quelli che ci mancano contro lo spezia.


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Aprile 2022)

L'Inda ha preso due cartellini negli ultimi dieci minuti di una partita già vinta, non sembrano lucidissimi comunque


----------



## Solo (9 Aprile 2022)

Grazie al sacco di Torino e il nostro flop col Bologna questi maiali si sono rilanciati...

Perfetto.


----------



## R41D3N (9 Aprile 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> L'Inda ha preso due cartellini negli ultimi dieci minuti di una partita già vinta, non sembrano lucidissimi comunque


Sta di fatto che con il doppio furto di Torino e 4 punti immeritatamente in più, la loro stagione è svoltata. Erano morti e defunti, una eventuale sconfitta con la juve lì avrebbe uccisi psicologicamente. Invece hanno ripreso entusiasmo e probabilmente vanno spediti a vincere questo campionato farsa, tremendamente ed irrimediabilmente truccato!


----------



## JoKeR (9 Aprile 2022)

Al netto di nostre colpe è mancato mercato, al netto di tutto.. questo è un campionato falsatisssimo in tutto e per tutto.
Noi giochiamo domenica sera e rigiochiamo venerdì peraltro..
La serie a o la vinci quando sei nettamente più forte o non la vinci mai se ti chiami Milan.


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Aprile 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Sta di fatto che con il doppio furto di Torino e 4 punti immeritatamente in più, la loro stagione è svoltata. Erano morti e defunti, una eventuale sconfitta con la juve lì avrebbe uccisi psicologicamente. Invece hanno ripreso entusiasmo e probabilmente vanno spediti a vincere questo campionato farsa, tremendamente ed irrimediabilmente truccato!


A Spezia vincono sicuramente, e le ultime tre sono nove punti. Con la Roma e a Udine, a mio parere, possono perdere punti.
Il tuo sfogo è giusto e io lo condivido, ma ci spero ancora, almeno un po'.
Ripeto, sono forti ma viaggiano sulla lama del rasoio pure loro.


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2022)

Una roba scandalosa. Il Verona è rimasto negli spogliatoi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Aprile 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> ì, c'è un mix di tutte queste cose che hai scritto. Ma anche se non abbiamo un folto numero di colpitori di testa, i corner devono essere studiati e battuti meglio. *A me sembra che li battiamo sempre a caso* secondo l'istinto del momento, oh sarò io che non capisco.



Lo penso anche io  
Ogni volta che il tiratore alza la mano facendo intendere ai nostri presenti in area chissà quale schema,mi viene sempre in mente il meme..


----------



## Rickrossonero (9 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Verona, anticipo del sabato. Si gioca il 9 aprile 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Verona in tv?
> 
> Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00 del 9 aprile 2022.


Campionato finito,come temevo questi dopo la sculata di Torino fanno un filotto e noi ovviamente abbiamo apparecchiato loro la tavola pareggiando pure con il Bologna.Spiace perché dopo cagliari iniziavo seriamente a crederci .


----------



## Viulento (9 Aprile 2022)

diventera' la famosa seconda stella di elliott.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Aprile 2022)

Vorrei far notare che l'inter gioca di sabato e , per l'ennesima volta, hanno piazzato la partita del bologna al lunedi cosi hanno pure la scusa per giustificare il mancato recupero di bologna-inter al mercoledi seguente.
aahahhaha
Gara che comunque non si sarebbe giocata ugualmente ma un messaggio subliminale per prendere tutti per l'ano non deve mai mancare.

Ormai marotta in lega fa quel che gli pare.
Hanno deciso che bologna-inter deve essere un jolly scudetto da giocarsi al momento opportuno.

In tutta europa sono slittate partite per il covid ma sono sempre state le leghe a stabilire le date dei ritiri (solitamente la prima data utile), solo nel paese dei cachi un recupero passa dai tribunali.

Grazie macedonia perchè non hai regalato a questo paese malato una vetrina che non merita assolutamente.


----------

